# I could not resist!!



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

I will not say nothing. There are no words for this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58Q_uNh7GT4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocVAC_FNkg4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCTKqLkl_YM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg_jAm1w0m4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b10b3JZmC-E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0P2m2Q13HI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qjzlG79ViY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyi6W1we1WE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cC-wAVFTpk and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZcpNBfqWN0&playnext=1&list=PLB2184B902CDFE1B0&index=43 (video starts ot 53 sec!)


----------



## mk (Dec 15, 2010)

You have nice hobby, skills are needed indeed. However to those who doesn't posses them your passion is their hate for what you are doing. Um.. off topic is what it is - off topic, overall remain calm and reduce the spam. 
Remember we all love you!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

You have right. I write a lot off topic  I will reduce them.
Me too I love you all


----------



## rusty (Dec 15, 2010)

Still my favourite skater - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcbCCFb0zXI


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

Almost Round 3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPTtdPn-VSY


----------



## vdvluc (Dec 15, 2010)

Sick!


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 15, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> You have right. I write a lot off topic  I will reduce them.
> Me too I love you all



I enjoy it. Keeps a certain momentum and rifts from the traditional q&a for some conversation and social activity.

It's nice to take a break from the continuity once in a while.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

I have not problem to write off topics. In fact, me too I like it because is a way to learn you from simple things, like the music you listen, chat about anything, change opinions etc. With a lot of you, I discuss all the day. I want to know about you. You are not here only to answer on my questions!  But ok. If I write too much off topic I could reduce it.


----------



## sossego (Dec 16, 2010)

I like getting on a board in a store and "tic tac"ing about the aisles.
Sadly enough, the trucks are way too loose a lot.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 16, 2010)

sossego said:
			
		

> I like getting on a board in a store and "tic tac"ing about the aisles.
> Sadly enough, the trucks are way too loose a lot.



You need to get one of those cool tools hex key

http://www.ehow.com/video_2365990_skate-tool-skateboarding_.html


----------

